# Voldemort Make up



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello All,

So last year at the midnight premier of the Harry Potter deathly hallows part 1, a friend of mine wanted to go as Voldemort. He and a bunch of friends went as most of the characters in the film. I had 2 days to figure out what make up supplies I had and to create as close a look as I could not having practiced the application once. Here is what I came up with. 









I know it is not great but for a first try not bad in my book. Well I got a call again yesterday and he wants to do it again. This time it is for the midnight premier on July 15th and I have 6 days to mess with the make up, but still no practice on him as he lives 2 hours away.

So any suggestions you have would be great. I couldn't do anything with the nose then, I would like to now but I am limited on materials. I have plenty of wax, liquid latex, some skin tite 2 part silicone from smooth on, and enough make up to cover the skin. I also have 2 bald caps to work with but that is my supply and it is too late to scupt, cast, pour, foam latex, etc.

Ok, set Go. Throw the ideas out


----------



## flesh1031 (Jun 28, 2011)

You did awesome on the previous make up! 7 days doesn't really leave any time at all.... however with some patience and ingenuity you can do it! You could take a piece of two ply toilet paper and liquid latex. Put the toilet paper on a smooth surface. Cover it with a thin layer of latex but make sure you saturate through, let it dry, powder it up and peel it as carefully as possible. Using the hopefully dry and whole latex piece place it carefully over his nose....now here comes the ingenuity part. You have to connect it to right above his lip to the creases in his cheeks (not beyond that point or else it will not stay station and will come un-adhered) and over the bridge of his nose. Try to keep about 1/4 inch of the edge flat on the skin. You should end up with a fairly smooth bump on his face, you can CAREFULLY cut small slits in the latex drapery to add to the effect of nostrils, you'd want them to be kind of off set from his nostrils to give him more of the snake look. You can use some grease paint to blend the edges and remember, the dark lord is more gray/blue than white/yellow. OH OH you could add in a couple veins using a blue eye liner pencil for added affect. Remember this kind of make up job always looks better in lower lighting so try to keep the hood up to give him some shadow. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks pretty close to the real deal. nose slits are hard to make. but i think you did outstanding on this!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

So here are some of the pictures from the voldemort make up this year.

First one is of the bald cap application









Putting the fingernails on









Outside taking a picture of the finished costume/ make up









Closer look at the make up. Not bad in my book for not practicing it ever, unless you count my first try last year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Still waiting to see the final film, but that looks great. I know people will comment about the nose, but overall a tremendous job. Anyone who knows Harry Potter will know whom the makeup represents and will have fun with it. Nicely done.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I did watch the video above before I did the make up. I did not have the the geletin appliance or the time to practice. I actually tried to do a nose cover up originally with skin tite 2 part silicone from Smooth on. It didnt' look right and if it is off, it would look worse than not doing anything at all, so I tore it all off and started over.


----------

